# constellation και asterism



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

Προσοχή στη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε *constellation* και *asterism*:

In modern astronomy, a *constellation* is an internationally defined area of the celestial sphere. These areas are grouped around *asterisms* (which themselves are generally referred to in non-technical language as "constellations"), which are patterns formed by prominent stars within apparent proximity to one another on Earth's night sky.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constellation

Το ζήτημα αντιμετωπίζεται ως εξής στη Βικιπαίδεια:
Η επίσημη διεθνής ονομασία που δέχεται η IAU για τον κάθε *αστερισμό* είναι η λατινική, και οι επαγγελματίες αστρονόμοι χρησιμοποιούν συνήθως την επίσημη συντομογραφία αυτής της ονομασίας, που αποτελείται πάντα από 3 γράμματα.

Χαρακτηριστικό *παράδειγμα αστερισμού* αποτελεί η *Μεγάλη Άρκτος* (Μεγάλη Αρκούδα) που στη Γαλλία ονομάζεται «Κουτάλα» και στην Αμερική *Big Dipper* (σκεύος για άντληση νερού). Προσοχή όμως: Το τμήμα του ουρανού που ορίζεται στην Αστρονομία ως αστερισμός (constellation) Μεγάλη Άρκτος, και είναι ο τρίτος μεγαλύτερος σε «έκταση» πάνω στην ουράνια σφαίρα από όλους τους σύγχρονους αστερισμούς, δεν ταυτίζεται με την ομάδα σχετικώς φωτεινών αστέρων ("asterism") που σχηματίζουν το γνώριμο σχήμα της «κατσαρόλας». Η δεύτερη είναι βέβαια ένα υποσύνολο του πρώτου. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στους άλλους αστερισμούς.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αστερισμός

Πάλι από τη Wikipedia:

The *Big Dipper*, also known as the *Plough* […] is an asterism of seven stars that has been recognized as a distinct grouping in many cultures from time immemorial. The component stars are the seven brightest of the formal constellation *Ursa Major*.
The *North Star* (*Polaris*), the current northern pole star on Earth, can be located by using it. Polaris is part of the "*Little Dipper*", *Ursa Minor*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Dipper

Στα λεξικά έχουμε ότι *Big Dipper* και *Plough* είναι η Μεγάλη Άρκτος, ίσως όμως θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τις δικές μας λαϊκές ονομασίες: 

*το εφτάστερο:* λαϊκή ονομασία των αστερισμών των Πλειάδων (κν. Πούλια) και της Μεγάλης Άρκτου.

*αλέτρι:* ο αστερισμός τής Μεγάλης Άρκτου.

Οπότε:
*constellation* = αστερισμός
*asterism* = ομάδα των φωτεινότερων αστέρων αστερισμού (μονολεκτικά τι;)
*Ursa Major* = η Μεγάλη Άρκτος
*Ursa Minor* = η Μικρά Άρκτος
*the Big Dipper, the Plough* = το αλέτρι, το εφτάστερο της Μεγάλης Άρκτου, η «κατσαρόλα» της Μεγάλης Άρκτου, (σπαν.) η Άμαξα (συνεκδοχικά, η Μεγάλη Άρκτος)
*the North Star, Polaris, Alpha Ursae Minoris, pole star* = Πολικός Αστέρας, Αστέρι του Βορρά, άλφα της Μικράς Άρκτου


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2013)

...
Big Dipper - Jethro Tull






"They used to call me the Big Dipper - used to pull plenty of birds" ~ Ray Lomas, reminiscing on the Big Dipper roller coaster, Blackpool.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

daeman said:


> "They used to call me the Big Dipper - used to pull plenty of birds" ~ Ray Lomas, reminiscing on the Big Dipper roller coaster, Blackpool.


Καταφεύγει σε τέτοια λογοπαίγνια επειδή για τους Εγγλέζους big dipper είναι το αμερικάνικο roller coaster. Αλλιώς, το dipper δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσπάθεια να γίνει λογοπαίγνιο, ιδίως αν είναι big.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... Αλλιώς, το dipper δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσπάθεια να γίνει λογοπαίγνιο, ιδίως αν είναι big.



...και ειδικά αν βουτάει συχνά στο μέλι.

Για να μην οφτοπικίζω μόνο:








Not only are the stars in the Big Dipper easily found themselves, they may also be used as guides to yet other stars. Thus it is often the starting point for introducing Northern Hemisphere beginners to the night sky:

Polaris, the North Star, is found by imagining a line from Merak (β) to Dubhe (α) and then extending it for five times the distance between the two Pointers.
Extending a line from Megrez (δ) to Phecda (γ), on the inside of the bowl, leads to Regulus (α Leonis) and Alphard (α Hydrae). A mnemonic for this is "_A hole in the bowl will leak on Leo_."
Crossing the top of the bowl from Megrez (δ) to Dubhe (α) takes one in the direction of Capella (α Aurigae). A mnemonic for this is "_Cap to Capella_."
Castor (α Geminorum) is reached by imagining a diagonal line from Megrez (δ) to Merak (β) and then extending it for approximately five times that distance.
By following the curve of the handle from Alioth (ε) to Mizar (ζ) to Alkaid (η), one reaches Arcturus (α Boötis) and Spica (α Virginis). A mnemonic for this is "_Arc to Arcturus then speed (or spike) to Spica_."


Παρέμπ, για τη Spica, τον Στάχυ, έχουμε νήμα: *başak*, στον αστερισμό της σταχυώδους Κόρης, της Παρθένου (βοήθειά μας).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

Για τον Γεωργακά πάντως, όλα αστερισμός είναι...

Ίσως λαϊκός ή φολκλορικός αστερισμός, αλλά πάλι, μονολεκτικό δεν είναι...

Μια άλλη ιδέα που σκέφτηκα να προτείνω (για τον λαϊκό αστερισμό, το σχήμα από τα πιο φωτεινά άστρα, πάντα) ήταν το αστρογράφημα (για τον αστερισμό) αλλά είναι (λίγο, μόνο) αγκαζέ από τους αστρολόγους. Οπότε, οι επόμενες προτάσεις περιλαμβάνουν είτε το αστερισμο- ως πρώτο συνθετικό, είτε το -γραμμα ως δεύτερο: αστερισμογράφημα, αστερισμόγραμμα, αστερόγραμμα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 23, 2013)

daeman said:


> Big Dipper - Jethro Tull



Ώρες ώρες αισθάνομαι ότι είμαστε το μοναδικό λεξιλογικό τζεθροταλλικό και τολκινικό φόρουμ στον πλανήτη! Λεξιλότζια ρουλζ! :clap:

Πρέπει να μετασχηματιστούμε σε κίνημα.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 23, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ώρες ώρες αισθάνομαι ότι είμαστε το μοναδικό λεξιλογικό τζεθροταλλικό και τολκινικό φόρουμ στον πλανήτη!


Για να δικαιώσουμε τον τίτλο του τολκινικού, ας προσθέσουμε και τον αστερισμό της Μέσης Γης: Valacirca, the Sickle of the Valar, Burning Briar, Durin’s Crown, Edegil, Otselen, the Plough, Seven Stars, Seven Butterflies, Silver Sickle, Timbridhil, (Ursa Major / Big Dipper) — An important constellation of seven stars set in the sky by Varda as an enduring warning to Melkor and his servants, and which precipitated the Awakening of the Elves. It also formed the symbol of Durin, seen on the doors of Moria, and inspired a song of defiance from Beren. According to the Silmarillion it was set in the Northern Sky as a sign of doom for Melkor and a sign of hope for the Elves. The Valacirca is one of the few constellations named in the book, another significant one being Menelmacar.


----------



## sarant (Apr 23, 2013)

Ο πολύς κόσμος βέβαια, όταν λέει αστερισμό εννοεί το asterism, όχι; Να που όποιος δανείζεται (αγγλική γλώσσα) πλουτίζει. Εμείς, τι να πούμε; Συναστρία ή κονστελλατσιόνα;


----------



## Marinos (Apr 23, 2013)

Επί του θέματος, εγώ θα κράταγα το «αστερισμός» για το asterism (όπως μοιάζει να προτείνει από πάνω μου κι ο sarant). Αν θέλουμε ντε και καλά έναν άλλο όρο για το constellation, που είναι πιο επιστημονικό ας πούμε, ας βρούμε μια πιο αστρονομικοφανή λέξη. Συναστρία ακούγεται ωραίο (αλλά νομίζω το έχουν καπαρώσει οι αστρολόγοι).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2013)

Ναι, η συναστρία είναι καπαρωμένη.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 23, 2013)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε τα αστρικά σμήνη. (cluster of stars).
Αστρικό σμήνος

Αν και αρκετά άστρα γεννιούνται μεμονωμένα, εν τούτοις τα περισσότερα άστρα δημιουργούνται κατά ομάδες σχηματίζοντας σμήνη άστρων. Oταν ο Γαλαξίας μας ήταν ακόμη νέος και το διαθέσιμο υδρογόνο που είχε υπήρχε σε τεράστιες ποσότητες, τα πρωταρχικά του νεφελώματα δημιούργησαν δεκάδες χιλιάδες άστρα ταυτόχρονα σχηματίζοντας έτσι τα γνωστά σφαιρωτά σμήνη.

Σήμερα όμως τα νεφελώματα δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλα και σχηματίζουν πολύ λιγότερα άστρα στα λεγόμενα ανοικτά ή γαλαξιακά σμήνη άστρων. Σε γενικές γραμμές ένα ανοικτό σμήνος αποτελείται από 50 έως 500 συνολικά άστρα, ενώ σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να φτάνουν τις μερικές χιλιάδες. Ακόμη και αυτός ο ήλιος μας γεννήθηκε σ` ένα παρόμοιο σμήνος. Ένα τέτοιο ανοικτό σμήνος άστρων βρίσκεται στον αστερισμό του Ταύρου και με την πίεση της ακτινοβολίας του έχει εκδιώξει σχεδόν εξ ολοκλήρου τα αέρια του νεφελώματος, από το οποίο γεννήθηκαν τα άστρα που το αποτελούν.

Είναι οι Πλειάδες, οι μυθικές κόρες του Ατλάντα και της Πλειόνης, γνωστότερες στο λαό μας με τ` όνομα "Πούλια". Το σμήνος αυτό αποτελείται από εκατοντάδες άστρα με ηλικία 100 μόνο εκατομμυρίων χρόνων, γι` αυτό άλλωστε γύρω τους διακρίνονται ακόμη και μερικά υπολείμματα του νεφελώματος απ` το οποίο γεννήθηκαν. Το κεντρικό και λαμπρότερο από τ` άστρα του σμήνους, η Αλκυόνη, βρίσκεται σε απόσταση 410 ετών φωτός και είναι 10 φορές πιο μεγάλο και 1.000 φορές πιο λαμπρό από τον Ήλιο μας.

Ένα ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα της διαδικασίας αυτής παρατηρείται και στο "Νεφέλωμα Ροζέτα" στον αστερισμό του Μονόκερου. Η διάμετρος του νεφελώματος είναι 55 έτη φωτός, έχει υλικά για τη δημιουργία 11.000 άστρων σαν τον Ήλιο και βρίσκεται σε απόσταση 2.600 ετών φωτός από μας. Το νεφέλωμα αυτό είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκο και μοιάζει με στεφάνι. Τα αέρια του νεφελώματος περιβάλουν ένα φωτεινό ανοικτό σμήνος 21 λαμπρών άστρων, καθώς και πολλά ακόμη άλλα με μικρότερη φωτεινότητα. Η ακτινοβολία των άστρων του σμήνους αυτού έσπρωξε μακριά τα υπόλοιπα αέρια στο κέντρο του νεφελώματος σχηματίζοντας τη μορφή του στεφανιού. Το λαμπρότερο απ` αυτά, το άστρο "12 Μονόκερου", είναι ένας κιτρινωπός γίγαντας με φωτεινότητα 2.500 ήλιων.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

Asterism είναι και το τριάστερο σύμβολο, που το τσίμπησα στα Lucida Sans Unicode.

⁂

Για την άλλη υπόθεση, θα δούμε αν θα συγκινηθούν οι αστρονόμοι. Αν δεν συγκινηθούν οι καθ' ύλην αρμόδιοι, εμείς θα βολευόμαστε με ό,τι έχουμε, εκ των ενόντων. Το λέω επειδή φοβάμαι να ζητήσω να προτείνετε καινούργιες λέξεις, γιατί μετά θα γίνει της Κασσιόπης εδώ μέσα.
:scared:


----------

